

JQuery File Upload – Multiple File Upload Plugin for jQuery - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/jquery-file-upload-multiple-file-upload-plugin-for-jquery/

======
vijaydev
The application page: <http://aquantum-demo.appspot.com/file-upload>

------
kqueue
this blog is sketchy, flooded with ads and obviously trying to drive traffic
to it. Why not just post the github link?

------
weixiyen
The setup for this plugin is too complicated. See:

<https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-Upload/wiki/Setup>

I think the API and abstraction should be better thought out to be just 1 js
file include instead.

Other comments:

Good use of FileData and multipart builder for handling multiple browsers.
However I thought Firefox also supported sending files with FileData() object,
so why is xhr.sendAsBinary necessary? As far as I know, xhr.sendAsBinary is
not in the w3 draft and is being deprecated by Firefox, as it's a FF
proprietary method. Perhaps that part of the code could be removed?

------
mootothemax
Even though _MSIE and Opera have no support for Drag & Drop, multiple file
selection or upload progress indication_, I'm really pleased to see such a
well thought-out file upload plugin that doesn't require the use of Flash.

